# Should I cut my hair really short?



## GoldenSparrow (Feb 10, 2011)

The first is a pic of me now.  The second is what I'm thinking about doing.  Thoughts?  I'd also be curious to know what you think haircolor-wise as well.  Thanks!


----------



## perlanga (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmm have you had short hair before? If you feel comfy with this, then I would say go ahead, but I cut my hair two years ago and I'm still trying to grow it. I tried shorter hair and realized, I really dislike it.

If you haven't tried it before I would suggest cut it a bit longer than the pic, so if it's something you hate, it won't take so long to grow back.


----------



## GoldenSparrow (Feb 10, 2011)

I've had hair around my chin before....a little shorter than that actually.  Probably cheekbone length.  It looked fine, but still curly and whatnot cause of the length.  And my face was chubbier.  I'd like to think I can pull it off better now with my thinner face lol.


----------



## GoldenSparrow (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's one of me with it shorter.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 10, 2011)

I would maybe cut it a bit longer than in the picture, but why not? You could alwzys ask the hairdresser for opinion.


----------



## katana (Feb 10, 2011)

I say go for it!

I think you could pull it off very well!!

I think the cut you chose is HOT! I would keep that dark hair colour, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let us know if you go for it, and post a pic!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 10, 2011)

I think it would look great, you've got the face and the features to pull it off.  I wish I could!  I think it would give you lots of style and sex appeal.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 10, 2011)

I think you would look fabulous with a short pixie cut.

In fact, you remind me of Michelle (Heath's ex) when you smile.

And she looks amazing with short hair.

Post a pic if you decide to go for it.


----------



## GoldenSparrow (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok gals!  I made the appointment...10am tomorrow!  I just hope my stylist can do it, but I have faith in her.  She's very artistic and rocker chic lol.  That's a good sign right?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the encouragement too!


----------



## GoldenSparrow (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh and one more thing!  Just in case I decide to go all out tomorrow if you could pic a haircolor for me what would it be?  I have a feeling I might want to jazz up the new short do since it would be my first time going that short......it wouldn't be that much of a commitment you know?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 10, 2011)

I see you as being blond or quite dark.

But going blond is really damaging and a huge upkeep for short hair.

What about going a slightly darker brown and then have a few well place bold highlights in burgundy or maroon or aubergine?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 10, 2011)

I say keep it dark as well.  The inspiration picture you posted looks spot on.  Like dragonfly said, you could try some highlights or lowlights for some depth.  Or maybe something a little like Miss Alice:


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh and be sure to post pics!


----------



## katana (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree to keep it dark!

i can't wait to see, how it looks on you! I know you will look fab!


----------



## GoldenSparrow (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the help ladies!  I didn't do the color as it is a big change, and I wanted to play with it for awhile before doing the color.  Without further ado here it is...........


----------



## katana (Feb 11, 2011)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You look great! It definitley compliments your facial features!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 11, 2011)

Your hair looks great!


----------



## lynnabelone (Feb 12, 2011)

well you should not cut your hair because there are other options available where you can enhance your hair beauty othewise gonna face the problem in the future.. Short hair lead you to hair loss and you would not have other things for applying... May be hair extensions is a better way to do that.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 12, 2011)

uh lynnabelone, she cut her hair hours before you made your post - so a bit redundant...

Also, I'd love to hear where you learned that cutting hair short leads to hair loss.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GoldenSparrow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for all the help ladies!  I didn't do the color as it is a big change, and I wanted to play with it for awhile before doing the color.  Without further ado here it is...........
> 
> http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z50/DylanAngel2001/newhaircutshort.jpg


I'm late to the thread but I think it looks amazing!  I think you picked a great cut, and the color is great for you!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow you look awesome! I really love your new hair cut!!!!


----------



## Darla (Feb 13, 2011)

you look nice.

just the same i don't want to show my GF this thread to give her any ideas!


----------



## divadoll (Feb 13, 2011)

That new hairstyle is HOT!!!  You definitely chose that hairstyle correctly because it compliments your face very nicely.  I hope it's easy to maintain as well.


----------



## Geek (Feb 13, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## amberamani (Feb 14, 2011)

Look great bring out face line


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh you look gorgeous!!  GREAT choice on the cut--that really does bring out your features!


----------



## GoldenSparrow (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Apparently for some reason I stopped receiving updates on the post, so I'm sorry I'm late to come back and comment lol.  I'm still experimenting with the new do, but I still like it a lot. 

This was my second day hair...which I never got with curly hair btw...so awesome!

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z50/DylanAngel2001/meshortpixie1.jpg

And this was my first day styling it myself ( I went for more sleek chic since I need to practice wearing it for business):

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z50/DylanAngel2001/meshortpixie2.jpg

I'm having a hard time finding a paste with enough hold, though, so I'd appreciate any recs.  So far I've tried Garnier Survivor putty, Fx Surf Head, Jonathan Dirt (best so far), and Sexy Hair Play Dirty wax spray.  Thanks!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow you look awesome. I love it on you.


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 16, 2011)

It really does look great on you!


----------



## GlitterDoll (Mar 17, 2011)

Love the new cut it really suits you!


----------

